# Doreys Biorb Air 60’s



## Dorey (21 Feb 2021)

Hi guys just wanted to share my 2 biorb air 60’s.

first one has been set up since March 2020. I have 3 dart frogs in this one that have been in there soon after setting up and are doing very well. The orb is bio-active  and has plenty of springtails, Isopods and worms (in the substrate) 












The second one was gifted to me by George Farmer this one has been rescaped from how he had. Here’s a pic of how he had it set up



I kept it like this for a few weeks and rescaped it later on. There is currently nothing living in this one but I am considering adding some more dart frogs, just not sure on what ones as of yet.
This one now currently looks like this (I have kept most of the original plants but added to it)


----------



## alto (21 Feb 2021)

Dorey said:


> second one was gifted to me by George Farmer


So funny - just as I was reading this post, I wondered whatever happened with George’s (last I recall, he’d been conjecturing over the frog addition ... too small or just fine ...)


----------



## Dorey (21 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> So funny - just as I was reading this post, I wondered whatever happened with George’s (last I recall, he’d been conjecturing over the frog addition ... too small or just fine ...)



he did add 2 very small darts they were tiny tho I believe he rehomed them as they was hard to feed being so small....I opted for bigger ones in my initial setup and have not had any issues, proper little pigs


----------



## dean (21 Feb 2021)

Very nice 
Can you tell us how you set it up and what the substrate is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorey (21 Feb 2021)

dean said:


> Very nice
> Can you tell us how you set it up and what the substrate is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



the biorb comes with supplied coco fibre block which you soak in water, I added peat Moss and sphagnum Moss and mixed it all in. The drainage mister and everything else is supplied when purchased. Simply put in hardscape and plants you’d like 👍🏼


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Feb 2021)

Stunning Biorbs  always fancied giving one of these a try, just not sure where I would put it lol


----------



## Dorey (21 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Stunning Biorbs  always fancied giving one of these a try, just not sure where I would put it lol


I’m sure you can find room 🤣 Oase are releasing a 30 litre one soon so smaller foot print. I would defo recommend them maintenance is minimal and i think they can look great


----------



## alto (22 Feb 2021)

Dorey said:


> Oase are releasing a 30 litre one soon so smaller foot print


Hopefully they’ll include advice - right on the box - about what livestock NOT to put in this much smaller setup 

I just rewatched your Meet the Aquascaper video with George Farmer (and had to link for the frog footage)


----------



## Dorey (2 Mar 2021)

Took a couple of pics of the biorb airs tonight, the hectic jungle one had a small trim!


----------



## nayr88 (5 Mar 2021)

Amazing!
Are there budget all in one versions of this on the market you would recommend. Just plug and play


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Mar 2021)

Wanted one of these for a while, but the price point is a killer!


----------

